# hard drive swap



## cmw1022 (Feb 28, 2006)

i want to swap the hard drive in my tivo box. i think mine is bad? Im new to this what do i need to do? Please help.
thanks 
cmw102


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Firstly, what model of TiVo do you have? 

Then, do you want to save some money and DIY, or are you happy to pay a bit extra for a pre-configured drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check out Weaknees' post at the top of this forum for do-it-yourself instructions.


----------



## cmw1022 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a series 2 tivo 40g. I want to do it myself but I have very little computer know how. 
will any hard drive work? or should i use the same that is in there. thanks for you time.


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

cmw1022 said:


> I have a series 2 tivo 40g. I want to do it myself but I have very little computer know how.
> will any hard drive work? or should i use the same that is in there. thanks for you time.


Based on the fact that your reply to which model you have was still very vague and you admit that you have very little computer know how, your best bet is to go through one of the companies that offer upgrade service.

Top of the page usually has a banner ad for Weaknees. They can help you out.


----------



## cmw1022 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a TCD24004A 40gb. i looked at weaknees web site but the do it your self was not working. can anyone help me i have a friend that is going to help me he is very good with computers. so any info will help thank for your time.


----------

